# Going to the tpf DC meetup?



## hobbes28 (Feb 3, 2006)

You may want to think about getting one of the official tpf DC meetup t-shirts for sale at our cafepress store.  You can get them in either short or long sleeves, depending on your mood.  Don't put it off if you're going to get one, April will be here before you know it.  

While you're there, check out the rest of the tpf gear at www.cafepress.com/thephotoforum


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 3, 2006)

I almost forgot about our littlest members.  You can get the meetup onesie too.  You best believe little e will be sporting one.


----------



## Corry (Feb 3, 2006)

Hahahaha! I was just thinking about getting a sweathshirt!!!


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2006)

ooo....I love it! I want one of the snuggly ones... :thumbup: 

Great idea, Aubs!


----------



## Oscar Mueller (Feb 4, 2006)

I was curious,what is the number of people going to the D.C. meet-up? Is there a Tentative list?


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 4, 2006)

The tentative list is the first post in this thread.


----------



## jocose (Feb 14, 2006)

Hobbes...who did the artwork?  I think it's pretty darn good!  I'm definitely gonna get one, but I think I'm gonna have to wait till I get paid again


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 14, 2006)

Why thank you, thank you very much.  I have been known to pull off a good design every once and a while.  Few and far between, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## jocose (Feb 14, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Why thank you, thank you very much.  I have been known to pull off a good design every once and a while.  Few and far between, but I'll take what I can get.



Once again you have proven that you da MAN!!!!!


----------

